# Do dogs get depressed? How do you tell?



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I am thinking that they most certainly can and I feel that maybe Bella is a bit depressed. Ever since Tanis came home shes been a different dog. At first her behavior started to change. She stopped listening and acted more like she was just waiting to challenge me. I figured I would keep up with the normal stuff and let her adjust to the change. Recently shes acted like shes just plain sad. She lays around and doesnt do her normal stuff. She has never been a real food hound. She likes to eat but isnt one of those dogs (like Tanis) who goes crazy when you get dinner ready. But here lately she doesnt even seem to want to eat. She DOES eat but not like she used to. Almost like she eats only to make sure Tanis wont get it. Shes not playing with him like she used to. For awhile there she was playing quite a bit with him. Maybe shes just getting over his puppy antics? She's not ill. Or at least doesnt show any signs of being ill. Shes only two years old so this isnt about aging. I dont know. Maybe she doesnt want him here? Shes just changed so much since he got here. Any thoughts or advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It sounds more like her nose is out of joint than being depressed. do you take her out and play or work with her individually?


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I don't know about depression. But maybe tummy trouble? 
Could she be stressed about something? Moved furniture? Something new in the environment? Tanis coming home? 
I might guess she misses being the only dog and feeling like the special one. I agree w/ Michelle that some individual attention may perk her up.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear your Bella seems sad. Maybe she just needs some alone time with you playing and petting her more now. How long have you had Tanis?

My Bella is doing really well with her little brother Bo. Well Bo is bigger than her now. I give her lots of attention and loving so she is not feeling left out.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

She could very well be jealous. Maybe too many changes in the household recently. Baby was born in March and Tanis came home in August. Shes excellent with the baby and took all that in stride. Maybe the arrival of Tanis just pushed her too far. 

No, I have not done as much with her alone as I should be. Not like we used to. I tend to think its more fun to take them both places with me (which I thought was a good thing) but I will start to make more separate time for her and hopefully she'll get back to her old self with time.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I believe they do get depressed, Every GSD I have ever had has been very aware and sensitive to what is happening in the family. You can see it mostly in their eyes, but also their appetite, and behavior which sometime becomes grouchy, sometimes more lethargic
Has anything else changed in your family besides adding Tanis? 
As long as you have ruled out any illness I think some regular one on one time with Bella doing her favorite things may help


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08It sounds more like her nose is out of joint than being depressed. do you take her out and play or work with her individually?


that's what I'm thinking too. Morgan's nose got quite out of joint for about a year when Otto first came here! She never liked to go to training and has limited interest in food. What she likes is booda tug and playing with her cuz but it took a long time for her to relax and want to play around Otto. She used to lay in the middle of the room while he way playing and if he got near her, she'd beat him up. He's still afraid to run too close to her when he's playing but she hasn't done that in like 6 months. 

I just make sure that every day, she gets her Morgan time. She gets her personal cuddle with Mom - which Otto used to try to get in on and she'd walk away. Now I make sure she gets her cuddles. I also do things like walk her to pick up my son at school, she loves kids and being around hundreds of them pouring out of school makes her so happy. I try to do what I can to make her happy but she's never been a happy dog!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! Now that I read what I have written and think about it she is probably feeling left out and missing her special time with me. With having a puppy so much of my time seems to be with him just on training and supervision etc that she sometimes gets left to watch. Not that I mean to do that but its just the way it ends up sometimes. Also, I can see how taking them out together turns things upside down too. I'll be changing the way we do things with her and make sure she gets time with me alone much more often!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jennifer, I am going to be Bella. I was mom's favorite baby, we did lots of things together, I was her #1 girl. Then she had a thing called a baby, cute funny smelling little thing. I liked watching the baby, mom still had time for me, I was still her #1 big girl. Then a few months ago they brought home this bouncy puppy. Now I don't mind sharing, but really, I was here first and now there is hardly any time for me and my mom. Sigh, I don't think I am her #1 big girl any more, she spends more time with the baby and with that new bratty puppy than she does me. What happened, I was a good girl, I don't know what I did to make her not love me any more, sigh. Sigh it is time to eat, I better go eat or that bratty puppy will eat my food and I am sure if I put him in his place mom will love me even less. Well I guess I will just go stay out of the way so I don't bother any one. I don't really feel like my mom loves me like she use to.

Bella


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks. Sometimes it takes writing it out and getting a different viewpoint to see the problem and I can see it now! She needs more individual attention. Thats an easy fix and honestly, I miss her too. Tanis is great but Bella will always be my "angel face" and I miss the peace and quiet! LOL


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

We have Nissa because we felt Riley was depressed after the two fosters we had that he got so attached to were adopted ... and getting worse over time. He'd literally P-L-U-N-K himself down on the floor and I do mean kerPLUNK ... would have thought his elbows would really hurt like he didn't have the energy to go down gently because that would be to much work .. and moan and sigh that uh-uh-uhhhhhhhhhh sound. Just looking at him made me cry.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My dog Jazmin walked with a golden everyday for three yrs. When she died he went into a very serious depression. he would not walk or barely get offf the couch for two weeks. It was really sad. He never liked my male that much but I started taking him to walk with him and eventually they became friends and the golden came out of his depression.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I think everyone else is correct with her missing her one-on-one Mommy time...

But that being said, wanted to answer the question too...

Yes, I do believe they get depressed. My big husky boy lost his sister to diabetes 2 years ago. They had been through a lot together. He actually mourned her, looked for her for over a month, cried when he could smell her but not find her, broke my heart.

For the next year, he enjoyed being the 'only canine child', long walks every day, tons of attention...

But then about 4 months ago...he just started seeming "sad" again. Still a lover, tail wags whenever one of us are near...but lying around more, looking at us with sad eyes. Took him to the vet. She could find nothing wrong other than early renal issues. At 8 years old, not exactly a surprise, put him on vet food. She actually said he might just be lonely/depressed.

But thats okay, because it's what got me interested in either getting another GSD or fostering, which lead me here to these boards and this community, so I count that a good thing







(not him being depressed, but ending up here...oh..you know what I mean lol)

So my long answer to your short question is "Yes, I truly believe they can"


----------

